# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Presas y embalses de la provincia de Tenerife

## Tibinesco

Como recientemente han creado un tema sobre las presas de Gran Canaria (con enorme satisfacción para mi), he decidido abrir este haciendo referencia a las de la islas de la provincia Tenerife. Y como soy de Tenerife he investigado un poquitín sobre las de esta isla.
La mayoría de las "presas" que tenemos son insignificantes al lado de las que hay en la península, es mas, creo que no hay ni una que supere el hm3 de capacidad.
Les dejo un mapa con la situación de estas balsas de agua en la isla.


También les aconsejo visitar esta página que he encontrado en la que muestra, además de las presas, unos mapas con las galerías, pozos, etc. que están muy bien.
http://www.gevic.net/info/contenidos...p=58&idcon=334

La mayor parte del agua la obtenemos mediante las galerías, pero una sobreexplotación de este recurso con campos de golf, piscinas y demás tonterías me hace pensar que dentro de muy poco creará una situación insostenible.
Cuando tenga tiempo intentaré colgar alguna imagén de algún barranco o balsa.

----------


## juanlo

Muy bien Tibinesco, así podemos conocer las presas de nuestras islas.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Tibinesco.

Poco a poco vamos completando toda las zonas.

Un saludo

----------


## Embalses

Espero en breve añadir los foros individuales.

Un saldo.

PD: Antes de que me lo preguntéis, el ministerio no proporciona datos semanales para esos embalses.

----------


## Xuquer

> Espero en breve añadir los foros individuales.
> 
> Un saldo.
> 
> PD: Antes de que me lo preguntéis, el ministerio no proporciona datos semanales para esos embalses.




Tomamos nota Jefe  :Big Grin: 

Buen hilo Tibinesco   :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Tibinesco, por la información y ¡que recuerdos mas bonitos me as hecho recordar!

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Tibinesco

Les dejo una presa que hay en S/C que no aparece en el mapa de presas.
La he sacado de internet, pongo el autor y el enlace a la pagina para evitar problemas.

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/13610762.jpg by Litry.

Bien, la información que he sacado de esta es la siguiente:
Año de inicio de construcción: aprox. 1890 (no he encontrado un dato exacto).
Finalización de la presa: 1916
Capacidad: > 1hm3, en la actualidad se deja en 0'4 hm3.
El barranco en el que se construye tiene el mismo nombre que el de la presa y tiene una longitud aproximada de 8'5 km, el inicio del barranco se situa a una cota de 1025 metros.
Ya se pueden imaginar la fuerza con la que baja el agua, arrastrando consigo enormes rocas cuando caen lluvias torrenciales. Como lo ocurrido recientemente en La Palma (Dic. 09 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YShI...eature=related ), La Gomera (Dic. 09 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bt4SIUPd00 ) y Tenerife (Nov. 09 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7gfodvzzs4 ).

Este domingo hay alerta naranja por lluvias para las islas más occidentales:

----------


## Tibinesco

Hoy esta cayendo lo que no ha llovido en todo el año, ya subiré unos videos con alguna cascada de agua.

----------


## Xuquer

> Hoy esta cayendo lo que no ha llovido en todo el año, ya subiré unos videos con alguna cascada de agua.


Lo están echando en las noticias, es impresionante la que ha desatado la naturaleza  :EEK!: 
Por esta vez las previsiones han acertado  :Cool:

----------


## Tibinesco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWNemWp1BsM
La que ha caido ayer ha sido increible, era una tormenta tropical en toda regla. Les dejo este video que saque por la mañana de ayer, más tarde pondré otro que les dejará helados. Justo donde vivo yo (Tabaiba) pudo haber ocurrido la muerte de cientos de personas debido a la construcción de casas donde antes eran cauces de pequeños barrancos que mitigaban el efecto de tales lluvias, y esta claro que la naturaleza recupera lo suyo.

----------


## Xuquer

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWNemWp1BsM
> La que ha caido ayer ha sido increible, era una tormenta tropical en toda regla. Les dejo este video que saque por la mañana de ayer, más tarde pondré otro que les dejará helados. Justo donde vivo yo (Tabaiba) pudo haber ocurrido la muerte de cientos de personas debido a la construcción de casas donde antes eran cauces de pequeños barrancos que mitigaban el efecto de tales lluvias, y esta claro que la naturaleza recupera lo suyo.


No funciona el video  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juanlo

> No funciona el video


A mi si me funciona.
Gracias por el vídeo tibinesco, contra las furias de la naturaleza no hay quien pueda.
 Lo principal es que no haya víctimas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola Tibinesco
A mi también me funciona el vídeo.
Impresionante la tormenta. He podído ver también en youtube otros vídeos de Santa Cruz de Tenerife y son verdaderamente espectaculares. 
La orografía de vuestro terreno es proclive a estas inundaciones, sobre todo por la intrusión urbana en los barrancos. Como bien dices las aguas "sacan sus escrituras".
Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Xuquer

Ahora si que ha funcionado, naturaleza desatada  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

He sentido en mis propias carnes algunas trombas de agua que han caído en Sta. Cruz. La que inundó el puerto de Santa Cruz hará 8 años dejó a mi padre aislado en la terminal del Ferry y a mí prácticamente sólo en el barco con destino Agaete (menos mal que subí pronto).

Siento diferir en lo de la tormenta tropical, pero el centro de predicción de huracanes de EE.UU. no ha catalogado la borrasca como Tormenta Tropical, al no alcanzar los niveles de viento, principalmente, necesarios para esta definición.

No por esto deja de ser una tormenta de las gordas y con graves daños materiales, y desgraciadamente personales.

Sí que estoy de acuerdo, cómo no estarlo, en que hay que dejar libre las ramblas y barrancos de contrucciones que obstaculizan el discurrir de las aguas.

----------


## Tibinesco

> He sentido en mis propias carnes algunas trombas de agua que han caído en Sta. Cruz. La que inundó el puerto de Santa Cruz hará 8 años dejó a mi padre aislado en la terminal del Ferry y a mí prácticamente sólo en el barco con destino Agaete (menos mal que subí pronto).
> 
> Siento diferir en lo de la tormenta tropical, pero el centro de predicción de huracanes de EE.UU. no ha catalogado la borrasca como Tormenta Tropical, al no alcanzar los niveles de viento, principalmente, necesarios para esta definición.
> 
> No por esto deja de ser una tormenta de las gordas y con graves daños materiales, y desgraciadamente personales.
> 
> Sí que estoy de acuerdo, cómo no estarlo, en que hay que dejar libre las ramblas y barrancos de contrucciones que obstaculizan el discurrir de las aguas.


Permiteme que te debata lo de la tormenta, y pese a que los de la aemet están constantemente diciendo que era una simple borrasca (creo que como la cagaron en no poner alerta roja por tormenta se inventan esto...) ya que cumple casi todos los requisitos y el del viento era uno de ellos ya que las rachas llegaron a 120 km/h (en donde yo vivo estaba en torno a los 85 km/h hasta que se fue la luz y el viento siguió aumentando su fuerza), otra caracteristica que cumple es que el viento está en capas bajas de la atmósfera, 50 m sobre el nivel del mar me encuentro yo. También fuertes lluvias y se recogieron 181 l/m2 que dudo la fiabilidad de este dato ya que la luz falló en practicamente toda la isla y hay que tener en cuenta que de 9 a 12 "solo" cayeron 45 l. que no era ni la décima parte de lo que vi caer. Aparato eléctrico, fuerte marejada, zona subtropical y el ojo de la tormenta que a mi me lo parece en la secuencia siguiente hecha rapidamente por mi:

En el siguiente mensaje espero ponerles otro video en 2 partes y estos si que ponen la piel de gallina.

----------


## Tibinesco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24KnvZlPWrI y http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B73ehIkLTTc

----------


## tescelma

Yo también discrepo en la apreciación de Tibinesco. Los fenómenos meteorológicos están definidos en Meteoalerta, así como los umbrales para declarar los niveles de aviso (no de alerta).
En el caso de Canarias, en lo referente a vientos, debería haberse dado unos vientos medios (no rachas) sostenidos superiores a 130 Km/h para declarar el aviso (no alerta) de nivel rojo por vientos.

En el caso de Tormentas, los niveles de aviso se definen:

Nivel amarillo: Tormentas generalizadas con posibilidad de desarrollo de estructuras organizadas. Lluvias localmente fuertes y/o vientos localmente fuertes y/o granizo inferior a 2 cm.

Nivel naranja: Tormentas muy organizadas y generalizadas. Es posible que se puedan registrar lluvias localmente muy fuertes y/o vientos localmente muy fuertes y/o granizo superior a 2 cm. También es posible la aparición de tornados.

Nivel rojo: Tormentas altamente organizadas. La probabilidad de lluvias localmente torrenciales y/o de vientos localmente muy fuertes y/o granizo superior a 2 cm es muy elevada. Es probable la aparición de tornados.


*Términos de intensidad de Lluvias y chubascos (en mm/h)*- Moderadas. Cuando su intensidad es mayor que 2 y menor o igual que 15 mm/h
- Fuertes: su intensidad es mayor que 15 y menor o igual que 30mm/h
- Muy fuertes: intensidad mayor que 30 y menor o igual que 60 mm/h
- Torrenciales: para intensidades mayores que 60 mm/h

*Intensidad de tormentas por los efectos en suelo*
- Fuerte: Cuando va acompañada de rachas fuertes de viento, precipitación localmente intensa o granizo superior a 1 cm.
- Organizada: Una tormenta está organizada cuando muestra cierto grado de estructuración interna.
Ya que la organización no se puede evaluar estrictamente en la mayoría de los casos, y menos aún en entornos operativos, se suele estimar indirectamente por su duración e intensidad. Si tomamos como elemento de observación de la tormenta el radar, diremos que una tormenta está organizada cuando su ciclo de vida es superior a la vida media de una tormenta ordinaria, entre 20-30 min., y mantiene valores de reflectividad significativos para el entorno y la fecha en que se desarrolla.

*Términos de intensidad de Viento*
- Moderados: velocidad media entre 21 y 40 km/h
- Fuertes: velocidad media entre 41 y 70 km/h
- Muy Fuertes: velocidad media entre 71 y 120 km/h
- Huracanados: velocidad media mayor que 120 km/h


Con estos datos y a toro pasado, tenemos que el episodio consistió en lluvias muy fuertes (de 30 a 60 litros m2 en una hora), intensidad del viento muy fuerte (de 71 a 120 Km/h de velocidad media) y tormenta organizada. Con estos datos, tenemos que se trata de tormentas con un nivel de aviso naranja y no roja. Además hay que tener en cuenta que los niveles de aviso se dan por zonas, por lo que la superación en un punto concreto de los niveles rojos de alerta, no implica la declaración de este nivel para toda la zona.

No es que trabaje para la Aemet ni quiera defenderlos, simplemente me remito a lo que dicen los Planes al respecto, y esto está perfectamente definido, otra cosa es que se puedan confundir en las predicciones, pero sinceramente creo que esta vez lo han clavado.

El que se califique la tormenta de una manera u otra, no difiere nada en los datos registrados y las consecuencias sobre las personas, bienes y medio ambiente. Por lo que aunque fuese una tormenta tropical el aviso estaba en su nivel correcto. No hay que confundir el nivel de aviso de la Aemet con el nivel de alerta, que le corresponde establecer a la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias de acuerdo con lo establecido en su Plan de Protección Civil.

En lo referente a tormenta tropical no se dieron las condiciones que la definen ya que no se cumplió uno de los requisitos esenciales: núcleo cálido con características no frontales, en este caso existía un frente bien definido.

Para más información sobre meteoalerta:

http://www.iaem.es/Planificacion/PlanMeteoalerta.pdf

----------


## Tibinesco

Jejeje Bien aquí tengo tu tornado http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njFga7FBbow
y aquí la granizada http://canarias24horas.com/index.php...por-hielo.html
En lo que te doy la razón es en lo del frente y lo de calido.
hay tb datos que en algunas estaciones se recogieron 150 l. en una hora y media

----------


## tescelma

Pues fíjate que ya con el episodio pasado y con los datos en la mano, no nos ponemos de acuerdo en si naranja o roja; imagínate si es una predicción (o tienes bola de cristal o te la juegas). Más teniendo en cuenta que se trataba de tormentas, que debe ser lo más complicado de predecir, no ya su probabilidad de ocurrencia, si no la cantidad de precipitación y velocidad del viento. Se tratan de núcleos más bien pequeños en comparación con la rejilla que utilizan los modelos de predicción.

Por otro lado recordar que la Aemet lo que establece es el nivel de aviso, no de alerta. Son los responsables de Protección Civil de la Comunidad Autónoma Canaria los que, en función de las posibles consecuencias sobre personas, bienes y medio ambiente, tienen que establecer el nivel de alerta. No es lo mismo aviso que alerta. Y el aviso, en función de los datos que tenían de la salida de los modelos Hirlam, era el correcto. En lo que si se columpiaron al principio fue en la duración de episodio.

He visto los vídeos y me parece impresionante la que cayó (espeluznante lo de la vivienda que le salía el agua por el balcón). Me recordó el episodio que viví en agosto de 1983 en Bilbao, me encontraba allí pasando unos días de fiesta y nos cayó lo que entonces se llamaba gota fría. El primer día del episodio cayeron 600 litros/m2 en algunos puntos, los dos días siguientes llovió, aunque no con la intensidad del primero. En total se recogieron sobre los 850 litros por metro cuadrado en tres días. Yo estaba en una vivienda desde la que se veía la ladera del monte Artxanda, ya no es que bajara agua por los barrancos, es que toda la ladera era una lámina de agua bajando hacia la ciudad. No he visto llover así en mi vida, todavía se me pone la piel de gallina al recordarlo, fueron unos días muy duros, sin agua, electricidad, teléfono, comida ...

----------


## Tibinesco

Les dejo el siguiente enlace:
http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...Andalucia.html

----------


## Luján

> Les dejo el siguiente enlace:
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...Andalucia.html


Nada nuevo.

Sigue siendo un ciclón SÍ (evidentemente). Tormenta Tropical NO.

El nombre puesto por los aficionados: Candelaria, se debe a que es el nombre de una de las co-patronas de Canarias (junto con la Viren del Pino) y patrona de Tenerife, cuyo día es el 2 de febrero.

----------


## Tibinesco

Deberías saber que un CICLON es = a HURACÁN, TORMENTA TROPICAL O TIFÓN. Todo depende de donde se genere y su fuerza, el tifón es en el Pacífico, huracán en el Atlántico...
Este se denomina subtropical porque Canarias está situada en esa zona, así que como mínimo Candelaria es una Tormenta tropical.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Deberías saber que un CICLON es = a HURACÁN, TORMENTA TROPICAL O TIFÓN. Todo depende de donde se genere y su fuerza, el tifón es en el Pacífico, huracán en el Atlántico...
> Este se denomina subtropical porque Canarias está situada en esa zona, así que como mínimo Candelaria es una Tormenta tropical.


Deberías saber que *CICLÓN* es cualquier estructura de viento que gire en de forma *CICLÓNICA* (sentido antihorario en el hemisferio Norte, y horario en el sur). Cualquier borrasca es un ciclón.

Y siguiendo tu argumentación, "Candelaria" sería una _tormenta subtropical_  :Wink:

----------


## Tibinesco

> Deberías saber que *CICLÓN* es cualquier estructura de viento que gire en de forma *CICLÓNICA* (sentido antihorario en el hemisferio Norte, y horario en el sur). Cualquier borrasca es un ciclón.
> 
> Y siguiendo tu argumentación, "Candelaria" sería una _tormenta subtropical_


Ciclones subtropicales. 

         También pueden formarse ciclones subtropicales. Son un sistema de baja presión que se forma en cualquier lugar desde el Ecuador hasta unos 50º N, es decir, en la latitud tropical o subtropical y que mantiene características de ambos, los ciclones tropicales y los ciclones de una latitud media o extra tropical. 

         En numerosas ocasiones, estos ciclones se transforman en verdaderos ciclones tropicales. Los ciclones subtropicales que se forman en el Atlántico son clasificados dependiendo de sus vientos máximos sostenidos en superficie: 

Con vientos menores a los 62 kilómetros por hora, son depresiones subtropicales. 

Con vientos iguales o mayores a los 62 kilómetros por hora, son tormentas subtropicales. 
Información sacada de:http://www.alertatierra.com/CiclCiclones.htm

Tienes razón con lo de ciclón, me falto poner lo de tropical, en este caso subtropical.
Por lo que no es un *sub* de que sea por debajo en cuanto a potencia, sino en latitud.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Por lo que no es un *sub* de que sea por debajo en cuanto a potencia, sino en latitud.


Evidentemente me refería a la latitud  :Wink: .

¿Entonces convenimos en Tormenta subtropical, como nombre del fenómeno?

Al fin y al cabo, sólo es un nombre, lo que importa realmente es si la predicción de vientos y precipitaciones fue acertada o no, si el nivel de alerta dado para las islas fue el conveniente o no, si funcionaron  o no los mecanismos de mitigación de daños y si funcionarán o no los de recuperación.

Este ha sido (está siendo) un buen debate.

----------


## tescelma

Cuando se ha de interpretar las predicciones de la AEMET se ha de tener en cuenta su léxico y glosario utilizados. Por ello la AEMET define el ciclón como:

*CICLÓN*
Circulación cerrada atmosférica que, en el hemisferio norte, gira en sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj. Se distinguen los siguientes tipos:

1. CICLÓN TROPICAL
Ciclón a escala sinóptica de núcleo cálido con características no frontales, que se origina sobre aguas tropicales o subtropicales, con convección organizada y profunda y una circulación de vientos cerrada alrededor de un centro bien definido. Una vez formado el ciclón se mantiene extrayendo energía del océano cálido y transportando el calor y humedad a la alta troposfera.

2. BORRASCA DE LATITUDES MEDIAS O CICLÓN EXTRATROPICAL
Es una perturbación ciclónica a escala sinóptica de núcleo frío con características frontales, que se origina en latitudes medias sobre aguas templadas frescas y una circulación de vientos cerrada alrededor de un centro bien definido. Una vez formada la borrasca se mantiene extrayendo energía del contraste de temperaturas en la atmósfera (efectos baroclinos).

3. CICLÓN SUBTROPICAL
Sistema de bajas presiones con características no frontales que tiene propiedades de ciclón tropical y extratropical.


Teniendo en cuenta esto, tanto el ciclón tropical como el subtropical, tienen en común la características no frontales. Es decir carecen de frente. En el caso de Canarias se pudo observar un frente frío bien definido. Por lo que estaríamos ante una borrasca de latitudes medias o ciclón extratropical.

----------


## tescelma

Estos días, entre los muchos correos con pijadas que circulan, me ha llegado uno muy interesante, se trata de una presentación de fotos de la tormenta de Tenerife del día 1 de febrero, a que la hace referencia y nos documenta con un video Tibinesco.

Como estas fotos circulan por la red, me he permitido extraerlas de la presentanción y subirlas a un álbum que podéis ver en mi perfil. Pero ya os digo que no son mías.

Aquí os dejo una muestra:

    

Album de tormenta Tenerife: http://foros.embalses.net/album.php?albumid=107

----------


## Luján

> Estos días, entre los muchos correos con pijadas que circulan, me ha llegado uno muy interesante, se trata de una presentación de fotos de la tormenta de Tenerife del día 1 de febrero, a que la hace referencia y nos documenta con un video Tibinesco.
> 
> Como estas fotos circulan por la red, me he permitido extraerlas de la presentanción y subirlas a un álbum que podéis ver en mi perfil. Pero ya os digo que no son mías.
> 
> Aquí os dejo una muestra:
> 
>     
> 
> Album de tormenta Tenerife: http://foros.embalses.net/album.php?albumid=107



También me ha llegado a mí, a los 3 o 4 días. Directamente de Tenerife.

Impresionante.

----------


## josecharly

> También me ha llegado a mí, a los 3 o 4 días. Directamente de Tenerife.
> 
> Impresionante.


Buenas noches, alguién sabe dónde está la presa de armeñime???si alguien sabe cómo es, me podrían explicar un poquillo????

gracias de antemano

----------


## Luján

> Buenas noches, alguién sabe dónde está la presa de armeñime???si alguien sabe cómo es, me podrían explicar un poquillo????
> 
> gracias de antemano


Pues buscando un poco, Armeñime es un pueblo del SW de Tenerife, en el municipio de Adeje. Imagino que la presa estará cerca de esa localidad.

Probablemente sea una pequeña presa de gravedad, o una balsa para riegos y para dar agua a los complejos turísticos de la costa de Adeje.

En Google Maps podrás encontrar el pueblo.

----------


## ben-amar

Yo he buscado tambien y las unicas presa que observo por ahí es la de Tijoco y Tahodio.
Un saludo

----------

